
Ulterior States (2015) Cypherpunks, Bitcoin and changing the world through tech - lamalama
https://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/comments/5k7wu7/ulterior_states_2015_hackers_cypherpunks_bitcoin/
======
ergot
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQGQXy0RIIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQGQXy0RIIo)

One of my favorite documentaries on Bitcoin. Worth watching / listening to
Andreas M. Antonopoulos talks on youtube too. He's the only person who could
describe the inner workings of Bitcoin that I could understand

